# Sump Filter socks problem



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear All,
my sump filter socks get clog so fast and i have to change it every 3-4 day! is this normal is there any way i can change the frequency longer?
i wash the socks in the lundry but doesn' last more than few days!
thanks


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

normal, you can try the mesh socks instead of the felt, they are easier to clean


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

where can i buy them? thx


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

what size socks? Ask Canada Corals. They used to have mesh socks. Vertex makes them and so does Royal Exclusiv, but the vertex ones I don't know if you can get any more. The Royal Exclusiv ones are either from US website or Germany website.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I have been dealing with this problem a year, it doesn't matter too much what I use (nylon or mesh) or if I use 200-300 micron socks. As the filter socks clog up, the water drains slower from the tank and kicks the ATO in, which isn't good.

I can use 300 micron mesh socks, but they don't catch much and I would almost prefer to run no socks. I recently switched to a 7" sock to reduce the frequency it has to be changed. Ideally I would like a design where my overflow goes over a few socks, giving me more time between changes. If I run sockless, then my skimmer goes nuts after feeding and fills up every day or two.

I have lots of all the different sizes mesh/felt if you need any.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

goobafish said:


> I have been dealing with this problem a year, it doesn't matter too much what I use (nylon or mesh) or if I use 200-300 micron socks. As the filter socks clog up, the water drains slower from the tank and kicks the ATO in, which isn't good.
> 
> I can use 300 micron mesh socks, but they don't catch much and I would almost prefer to run no socks. I recently switched to a 7" sock to reduce the frequency it has to be changed. Ideally I would like a design where my overflow goes over a few socks, giving me more time between changes. If I run sockless, then my skimmer goes nuts after feeding and fills up every day or two.
> 
> I have lots of all the different sizes mesh/felt if you need any.


So would you go sock less or no?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

do_0b said:


> So would you go sock less or no?


Socks vastly improve photo quality/visibility. The fact that my skimmer no longer overflows with a 7" sock means I have no worries after feeding. If my skimmer was auto-leveling and I wasn't taking pictures, I would go sockless.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I just recently built a new sump and thought filter socks would be great. Every day I am cleaning the 2 proflex filter socks. I think that this is a bit much, so I am thinking of using.... tube socks from Walmart!!!
Seriously.
My plan is to zip tie the socks to the existing filter sock ring. A bag of socks from Walmart is a lot cheaper, and less dense than the felt ones I have (Proflex) which hopefully will not clog as fast.

Will it work??? I don't know, but I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have these socks, in 3 different mesh sizes. They work great.

http://royalexclusiv.net/Accessories/Dreambox-Filter-bag-filter-socks:::33_159.html

I agree the poly floss socks are hard to use. They were on my small tank and we're constantly plugged even though I would put them through the washing machine once a week.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

In my sump i use 5x 300 micron followed by 5x 200 micron socks, all 4" socks. The 300 micron socks remove the big debris and the 200 micron socks filter out the small stuff. I can go atleast two weeks without changing socks however I change them out every week.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

MStnbrgn said:


> In my sump i use 5x 300 micron followed by 5x 200 micron socks, all 4" socks. The 300 micron socks remove the big debris and the 200 micron socks filter out the small stuff. I can go atleast two weeks without changing socks however I change them out every week.


Wow those are lot of socks to change but it comes with owning a big system..i use 2 x 200microns in my sump and they do a good job. I change them twice a week and wash them once a week in the washing machine...


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

I have 3 socks which I rotate and wash every 1-2 weeks. I find that it starts to clog after 4-5 days.

To clean, I usually give it a quick rinse and let it dry out, and then beat the dried particles out before it goes in the washing machine. in the summer, I sometimes skip the washing machine and just use the garden hose.

Not one of my favorite tasks for sure. I will probably buy another 2 socks so I only have to do this every 2 weeks or so.


----------

